# Diaper Bags That Don't Look Like Diaper Bags



## Aquilah (Dec 3, 2007)

You've been there: trying to stuff bottles, onesies and binkies into your beloved purse to avoid toting around a diaper bag that's boxy, bulky, and way too cutesy. But breast-milk stains on your Marc Jacobs? Not a good look. Instead, show off one of these fashionably functional diaper bags, and just smile mysteriously when your non-mom friends want to know where you scored it.

*Tangerine Dream*
With celeb fans of the "Reese" bag including alpha-mama Reese Witherspoon herself, Mia Bossi has become the diaper bag brand to covet. We love it for its Gucci look, eye-popping orange details, and oodles of compartments. A matching computer case insert is available for you plugged-in mommies. Mia Bossi Reese in Tangerine, available at miabossi.com, $445.






*In Black and White*
Make a strong statement with a sharp bag that goes with everything (without being blah) and secretly hides a completely insulated bottle bag. With a main compartment filled with mesh pockets, two easy-access front pockets, and a rear storage area, this bag has so much room you can use it as an overnight bag once you're done carrying diapers. OiOi Eyelet Carryall, available at pokkadots.com, $130.





This buttery lemon leather hobo with chic pony-skin accents will be the envy of any playgroup. Complete with two washable changing pads, a makeup pouch -- Mommy needs a touch-up too! -- and an in-bag light (that's right, no more rummaging in dark recesses for a wayward pacifier), you may have trouble retiring this one even after junior's potty-trained. Petit Planet Leather Hobo, available at tinytruffles.com, $250.





*Hexagon Heaven*
Angelina Jolie's taste is above reproach. Her style, her man -- we love it all. So it's no surprise we love Storksak, her diaper bag brand. While she carries the Gigi, we fancy the Mia with its funky geometric pattern (totally '60s mod) and functional design. Two thermo-insulated side pockets keep bottles warm or cold for up to five hours, plus there's a matching pouch for wipes or makeup. Storksak Mia Hexagon in Sunrise, available at storksak.net, $185.





*Blue Swoon*
With tufts of azure velvet swirled into a beguiling floral, this diaper bag has an updated vintage-y feel. Of course, it's got all the important details too, like a built-in changing station and pockets galore. Petunia Pickle Bottom Society Satchel in Blueberry Crumb Cake, see petuniapicklebottom.com for stores, $325.





*Swank It Up*
A dead ringer for the coveted Chloe Paddington handbag (down to the sweet heart-shaped embellishment), we love, love, love this sleek, chic carry-all. Shock your friends when you show them the animal-print changing pad, three bottle holders, and tons of zippered pockets. Mia Bossi Caryn, available at miabossi.com, $370.





*Classic Cool*
Wait, does Chanel make diaper bags? Until they start, this quilted leather bag is the perfect stand-in for chic uptown mamas. With an insulated bottle pocket, waterproof lining, stroller clips, and a matching changing pad, this bag has classic style and smarts. Timi &amp; Leslie Femme Chic Bebe in Noir, available at poshtots.com, $360.





*Hipster Chic*
For a bag that doesn't take itself so seriously but exudes I-went-to-design-school cred, we love this bag from Fleurville. Wear it over your shoulder as a tote or across your back as a messenger, or attach it to the stroller to free up your hands. Fleurville Sling Tote in Grey Seedpod, available at fleurville.com, $150.





*In the Clutch*
Sometimes you just don't need the whole kit and caboodle. Perfect for quick trips when you know one diaper will do, this compact silk pouch doubles as a clutch (throw in your keys and some cash and you're good to go). Pineapple Cove Baby Diaper Wallet in French Knot or Chocolate Swirl, find stores at pineapplecove.com, $28.





*Daddy Knows Best*
You know he doesn't love skulking into the men's room with that pretty pink floral thing. Get him a bag all his own that holds a laptop (there's a compartment for it) as easily as it holds disposable diapers. With three bottle pockets and a changing pad, this is the perfect diaper bag in disguise. Petunia Pickle Bottom Rubicon Rucksack in buffalo leather, see petuniapicklebottom.com for stores, $235.





*SOURCE*


----------



## -Liz- (Dec 3, 2007)

so cute, these are nicer than some of my real purses lol, i love the "chloe" one


----------



## Aprill (Dec 3, 2007)

cute, but I am glad diaper bag days are over for me


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice, Those definitely don't look like diaper bags!.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 3, 2007)

They are cute... The only thing that bothered me about that article was that they didn't have a variety of price ranges. Then again, these days you can just go to Target or Wal-Mart and get a huge cute tote to use LOL!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 4, 2007)

all of them are nice but damn u can buy a stoller for the price of one of those bags! i bought every diaper bag possible and the only one i used/liked was the one they give u in the hospital.. it's very roomy and fit's so much!!!


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 4, 2007)

I need to take a picture of my new petunia pickle bottom diaper bag to show y'all. I love it!!! It's my 3rd one... I have a little collection going on. I love the Mia Bossi ones too, but I think the most I'll spend on a diaper bag is $200 (what I'm spending now on the petunia pickle bottom ones) I need to get the bf a more manly looking diaper bag.


----------



## amandabelle (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a giant diaper bag, is brown and pink, and it says love on it in rhinestones...i love it, but for smaller trips i just use my giant juicy purse!


----------



## AprilRayne (Dec 4, 2007)

Those are cute, but yikes, the prices! I would never spend the much on a diaper bag. I have these two that are way cheap and, I think, really fashionable. Both from Walmart.com and under $20.


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 4, 2007)

those ones ARE adorable April!!!

i have gone through a hundred bags it seems, and now i just find the cutest large purse i can find and throw in the changing pad and hook on an insulated bottle holder


----------



## KellyB (Dec 4, 2007)

Trust me that they had nothing that looked as nice as those 20 years ago when I was using one.


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 4, 2007)

Kathy Van Zeeland had some hot ones and so does Baby Phat. I wanted the Baby Phat one so bad, until I figured out it wasn't a purse..


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 7, 2007)

i like the black and white one..


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Jan 23, 2008)

the one things im dreading, the gross baby bag that has to be slung on your pushchair!! why do we have to substitute fashion for practicality!


----------



## JinxCat (Jan 30, 2008)

I love Petunia Picklebottom, too! I just use my Prada backpack right now. My husband spent a pretty penny on it and I am determined to wear it every opportunity I can!


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Feb 2, 2008)

Coach has some really cute ones


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 2, 2008)

those are cute. i don't mind paying more for a diaper bag b/c its like a purse..you have to take it everywhere..i got the Fleurville mothership diaper bag when I had my second baby and it was great. The bag fit everything I needed and I always got compliments on it. Its the pink striped one.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 3, 2008)

So hott!

I was weird and kinda liked haveing a diaper bag that looked like a diaper bag for the first few month LOL!

Then I used one that I got that looked like a tote.


----------



## drealoveu (Feb 4, 2008)

Love those! They are really cute!


----------



## Annia (Feb 5, 2008)

I love them! They are super cute, and my favorite is the Tangerine Dream.


----------

